# Chingchai switching his big SPS tank over to LEDs



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I think you guys know who this is right? The dude with one of the most awesome SPS tanks in the world. He said he was switching his tank over to LEDs from MH. I assume the switch hasn't been made. This is very ballsy. I mean why mess with a good thing right?

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23821333&postcount=8195


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I will be waiting to see if he does it or not. I don't believe the particular lights he's looking at are capable of lighting that big and deep tank of his and meet SPS needs. Perhaps he's helping promote the light for a friend, is my guess.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very interesting and thanks for posting !
Lighting is always a vigorous topic of discussion in our hobby !


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Perhaps he's helping promote the light for a friend, is my guess.


That's the first thing that popped into my head too.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Lighting has always made the difference how the coral looks like. This is why what you see in the store will not look the same in your tank


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know where to buy the zetlight?... looks like an impressive fixture with a nice aesthetic


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

His most recent YouTube upload from June so people can see his tank.


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

*Zetlight*

Cant see the light in the video...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

still wouldn't recommend zetlight for acros as it doesn't seem to have the intensity for acros. Easier SPS and softies, I think it will probably work. I was shocked when I first saw his post and posted here.

Led conversions for large deep tanks have been done successfully:

https://orphek.com/pieter-van-suijlekoms-reef-aquarium-revisited/

I think Pieter's reef is just as spectacular as Chingchai's, and has been running for longer.


----------

